# Panamint Rattlesnake - Crotalus stephensi



## PETERGIBBENS (Dec 10, 2007)

One of my favorite Rattler species, very easy and fun to photograph too.




































And what a tongue!









Pete


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks Pete these are proberbly one of my favourite Crotalus......they look like San lucan local?......i spent a bit of time in the area looking for rattlers proberbly my fav of all is C ruber lucasensis.....
Lee


----------



## snappingchap (Jul 31, 2010)

spectacular mate, on my wish list, in talks with glade herps for some at the moment.


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

They are lovely! Very nice tongue!


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

why Glades you numpty there are a few breed them over here, you big daft lump:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## snappingchap (Jul 31, 2010)

blood lines my sweet, only sorting blood lines.:2thumb:


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

there bloody rattlesnakes not royals my flower x x x:flrt:


----------



## snappingchap (Jul 31, 2010)

:lol2:hahaha, how dare you mention royals, you converted royal hater.:flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

Looks like one of my old ones. I force fed them for over 1 year, but was well worth it!

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

I have three about the same size and bred down your way!


----------



## PETERGIBBENS (Dec 10, 2007)

pythondave82 said:


> Looks like one of my old ones. I force fed them for over 1 year, but was well worth it!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Dave


That'll be because it is :whistling2:



slippery42 said:


> I have three about the same size and bred down your way!


All from Brians adults I believe now with a keeper in Colchester.

Good to see a few people keeping this species. I'd like to add some more to my collection if anyone has surplus.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

PETERGIBBENS said:


> That'll be because it is :whistling2:
> 
> 
> All from Brians adults I believe now with a keeper in Colchester.
> ...


yep I collected mine from Colchester


----------



## tigersnake (Sep 30, 2007)

They look fantastic, a great Rattlesnake species to keep. It warms the heart to see they are being looked after so well.
Cheers,
Brian.


----------



## MDV1 (Nov 27, 2010)

Fantastic lookin' Crotes !


----------



## steve williams (Feb 14, 2010)

Looks like your damn good with that camera too Pete! Great pics!


----------



## wayakinwolf (Oct 6, 2006)

What a stunning animal that is, plus your skill with the camera is amazing, fab pics & a fab snake.:2thumb:


----------

